# Carry in national parks law starts today...



## Grenadier (Feb 22, 2010)

Time to rejoice:

http://www.citizen-times.com/article/20100222/NEWS01/302220019



> ASHEVILLE  Loaded guns are allowed in Great Smoky Mountains National Park, on the Blue Ridge Parkway and in other federal parks and wildlife refuges under a law that takes effect today.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh no, anarchy, it will be like the old west, start counting body bags, chaos I tell ya!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 22, 2010)

Dang... Big Bend is to far West and Vicksburg to far East!!!

Oh well, it's about to snow here in Texas again anyway. We are getting way to much Global Warming here.

Deaf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Deaf,

Everyone in Texas needs a little snow!  Plus you guy's deserve it more than us up here in the wild north!


----------

